# DWA license Q



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

just wondering. doing a college assignment on DWA.

quick question, if someone was to apply for a license, do they have to prove they can handle venomous etc if they only wanted a caiman or something?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

if they are even asked for proof, then no, they would be asked for proof they can handle the animal they want to keep.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

The question is would you want something that could and would kill you given half a chance with out any hands on training and guidance....


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

cheers siuk. thats the answer i wanted.

and brian thanks the PM, was helpful cheers.

"The question is would you want something that could and would kill you given half a chance with out any hands on training and guidance.... " thats exactly the point im making in my assignment. Basically we have to write a report about what DWA is and why (or why not) we agree that it is a good idea. obviously its a good idea but im making the point that it need to have nationally set regulations, for example price and the fact that some councils are more leniant.


----------

